
What if Star Wars never happened? - laurex
https://www.polygon.com/2018/6/7/17432928/star-wars-george-lucas-history
======
Finnucane
A little weird that he glosses over the fact there was another popular
special-effects-driven SF movie out in 1977.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Close Encounters?

------
joezydeco
Another connection:

No ILM means no Lucasfilm Computer Graphics group, later renamed Pixar.

No Pixar, no involvement by Steve Jobs and the confidence to return to Apple
after Pixar’s successful IPO.

[http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/01/technology/pixar-steve-
jobs/...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/01/technology/pixar-steve-
jobs/index.html)

Would we have the iPhone without Star Wars?

